# My new 80 quattro, what do you think?



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

http://www.imagestation.com/pi...g.jpg


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (GLI_driver_found)*

I think you need to make that picture smaller







Seriously though, looks good!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (NW4KQ driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NW4KQ driver* »_I think you need to make that picture smaller









No kidding, 1400 kb!








But yeah, Audi looks nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (PerL)*

Why can't I see it? I get:


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (duandcc)*

Ok i will take some new pics tomorrow, the imagestation pics are from the previous owner. Anyway, has 150k straight body, no rust, and has a stebro stainless exhaust! It needs snow tires, front ball joints, and some euro lights (h4).


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (GLI_driver_found)*

Take off .orig.jpg on all Imagestation links


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (Haiku Master)*

Wow, looks nice! But it alos looks like your fogs are in desperate need of re-aiming.


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Wow, looks nice! But it alos looks like your fogs are in desperate need of re-aiming.









I just adjusted them today,thanks for noticing.I was also going over a few things like bulbs and making sure everything works. My rear fog light switch is not working, i took it apart and cleaned it, still wont work







I guess i need a new one,anyone have one for cheap?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (GLI_driver_found)*

I assume you've checked the bulb? Also, try hotwiring it to make sure it's the switch that's bad.


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_I assume you've checked the bulb? Also, try hotwiring it to make sure it's the switch that's bad.

I swapped it with the front fog switch to make sure its the switch, sure enough it works! I guess its a dealer only item.


----------



## VTRally (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (GLI_driver_found)*

Welcome to the 80Q family! 
You don't want to buy that switch from the dealer. Insurance companies have been known to total cars with bad rear defrestor / fog light switches







JK. I think they are $75 or somewhere near. The best bet is a junk yard. I still paid $15 but that's better than $75.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (GLI_driver_found)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (MFZERO)*

I gaze into the crystal ball, I see B4 hood with Kamei grill, I see RS2 lights, I see the pointless search for an affordable RS2 bumper. I see confusion about why he can't get cool 17" rims in 4x108BC. I see man getting slapped in face by girlfriend for never taking her out because all the cash is stuck behind the 4 rings. 







Welcome aboard, it happens to the best of us


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (Phatbastard)*

I would like to mod it but its gonna be my daily, i had a 4kq for 5 years and loved it! I hope this 80 will be as rewarding as my 4k. I already have some stuff lined up but first i have to get it on the road! I want to get h4 euro headlights and get some coupe quattro wheels. Ebay is evil!







All my cash is stuffed into my gli!


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

How much are you looking to spend on some CQ wheels?

Sean


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (GLI_driver_found)*

i wish my car is so clean and STRAIGHT


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: My new 80 quattro, what do you think? (Coupe-20v)*

Nice car you got there, careful, there addictive those Quattro's


----------

